
Why the White House situation room photo is so powerful - jamesjyu
http://www.xydo.com/articles/19386871-why_the_white_house_situation_room_photo_is_so_powerful
======
MarkMc
Powerful photo. Interesting that apart from his expression Obama does not look
like the big cheese - he's wearing casual clothes and took the small chair
tucked in the corner with a not-so-great viewing angle. For some people it's
important to be seen as the top dog, but this guy clearly has more important
things to worry about.

------
randall
Why the spam from XYDO?

Original link: <http://www.rexblog.com/2011/05/03/23046>

------
StuffMaster
You mean history takes place in ordinary rooms with ordinary people?

I do hate it how hollywood over-dramatizes everything.

------
michaelcampbell
I was immediately draw to Clinton's expression too. I almost didn't notice
Obama for a few seconds.

And for some reason; perhaps the contrast of his hair and skin tone against
the light background; Obama almost looks like he was photoshopped in. (NOTE:
I'm not a conspiracy nut, and I have every reason to believe Obama was in that
chair when the photo was taken! It just looks weird to me somehow.)

------
cschmidt
If you look at the full resolution picture, you can tell that there is a piece
of paper on Secretary Clinton's laptop that has been pixelated. I wonder what
that was.

~~~
michaelcampbell
Looks to me like a picture (as opposed to text) - perhaps a map or satellite
view?

------
adriano_f
I enjoyed your analysis James. I was also struck by that picture, and it
remained vividly in my mind for longer than I expected it to.

Thanks for sharing!

------
vehementi
Not sure why this is OMG SO DEEP!!

